# No Pull Harness'



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm trying to decide which type of no pull harness to try on Mac'n'Roe. I've had them on a prong collar since they were puppies, but I really don't like using them. I don't think they like it either. I'd like to switch to a no pull harness and train them not to pull and hopefully be able to eventually move to a flat collar. They do a LOT better and I work with them daily, but they pull upon CERTAIN situations. 

I've thought about the halti, but afraid that with the two leashes for two dogs might be hard to handle logistically. 

Any thoughts on the Sporn Training Halter
http://www.sporn.com/product_info.php?products_id=28&osCsid=8330110ee7e80b6f2aea276f96ef430a 

or the Premier Easy Walk Harness? 

There's just so many choices, not sure which one to try first.


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

I really like the Easy Walk harness and find them to be pretty effective on most dogs. I've never used a Sporn but there was a girl with a Great Dane in class that swore by them.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I use the easy walk harness on both my dogs. They work great for my two


----------



## Ardy (Aug 28, 2008)

I was glad to see this post because I had a question about a no-pull harness. I got one at Petco, and it worked Ok, but the fastener part wouldn't stay tight and then my puppy got ahold of it and chewed the plastic buckle so its ruined. I don't want to buy another like that, so I wanted to ask what kind to buy and also where to get it online. I can't find any where we live. My puppy is a shih-Tzu/Bichon cross, 7 mo. old, and she can pull so hard I can't believe it. She has been showing improvement, but I really noticed a difference with the no pull harness versus her regular harness. Thanks for any info on online buying you can give me.


----------



## pattymac (Oct 11, 2008)

I discovered something on Dogwise called the Balanced Leash, it's used in Tellington Touch work. It works on the same idea of the no pull harness but you just need your leash. Let's see if I can explain this right...you hook your leash as usual to the flat collar, take the leash in your left hand about a foot away from the collar, then with your right hand take the rest of the leash around the dog's chest so it lays across the dog's chest. The only drawback is you need 2 hands, although an instructor I had used a very similar method with holding the leash just in one hand. The advantage to 2 hands is the left hand makes sure the leash is kept loose. You control the dog with your right hand. Now if you have a dog that discovers it can back out of the loop, you can bring the leash between the front legs and across the chest and then slip it under the collar.

I like that cause I don't like to leave her harness on her in the park and it's a pain in the cold and dark to be mucking with the harness..not nice to try putting it on a muddy wet, slimed dog!!


----------



## redbassetlover (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a SPORN harness for my bassets who feel nothing and they halt in their steps when i put it on them.

I LOVE them


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

SpudFan said:


> We used the Premier Gentle Leader Easy Walk harness from day 1 of dog training and I can't express strongly enough what a piece of junk it is. With a prong collar we got immediate and lasting results.


Like anything it depends on the dog.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

SpudFan said:


> We used the Premier Gentle Leader Easy Walk harness from day 1 of dog training and I can't express strongly enough what a piece of junk it is. With a prong collar we got immediate and lasting results.


I know the prong collar works and it DOES work on mine. They were HUGE pullers and the prong worked instantly with them. Roe seems to want to walk at the END of the leash and put a touch of pressure on the leash. It's maddening. I have used a correction with Roe, I finally used an appropriate correction and she got the idea. 

However, I want to move away from the prong collar. I know it works, but I want to see if I can use something else. I can tell their dislike of the tool as when I go to put it on them, I can tell from their body language they don't like it.


----------



## Ardy (Aug 28, 2008)

In checking out the differnet harnesses mentioned here, I think I like the Sporn the best. I don't think I would care for the easy walk Harness because it fastens in the front. For now anyway, until Annie gets out of the puppy stage, I don't think I could get her to walk behind me or beside me every minute. I just want to accomplish having her walk a little in front or olongside without pulling all different directions. I found that you can get all these on e-bay, and some even offer free shipping.

The harness that I got at Petco was a Four Paws brand, and I sure wouldn't recommend it. Its not made real well. I measured Annie's neck and its right at 12", so now I'm wondering whether to get her a small or med. size. The small says 7-12" and the med. 12-17". The Four Paws one that I had was a small and it fit her.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Why not buy one of each and try them on your dogs? Most pet stores will take back the harness if it doesn't work. They apply pressure in two different ways. That way you can figure out what works best for your dogs.


----------



## Ardy (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh, I meant to ask... what is the prong collar? Is Prong the name brand?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

A close friend has great success starting with a prong then moving to a martingale and then to a flat collar.

Just a thought.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

SpudFan said:


> Why not just move from the prong to a flat collar?


Because on the flat collar, they pull me like a freight train.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's something that I accidentally discovered with a dog that's been pulling and lunging for eight years. 











It's just a normal h-type step in harness. But when I hooked the leash as shown then loop it around the chest of the dog, the pulling nearly stopped (like 90% stopped). I was standing and talking to someone while the dog was smelling fence posts. Somewhere during the stop the dog got the leash looped around, and when we took off walking again I was ready. The dog was heeling!!! It was only a few yards later when a cat bolted across the road that I saw what was happening. 

I'm not familiar with the cost of those specialty harnesses, but if I can get something done for less money I'm all for it.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

One thing to remember is that a no pull harness is a prevention tool and not really a training tool. There's absolutely nothing wrong with that, of course. And don't be put off by the way prong collars look. A correctly fit and used prong collar is very humane and will not cause the trachea damage an improperly used choke chain collar. And, it won't cause the neck and spinal injuries that a head halter can cause IF the dog is an extremely hard puller. In other words, every tool can be appropriate and good to use on some dogs and not on others. And every tool can be misused and even abused.


----------



## poopsiem (Feb 21, 2008)

I have tried every collar known to mankind and the only one which has been somewhat successful is the prong collar. I say somewhat because Chobe still pulls, although not quite as hard. I'm wondering if I'm doing something wrong as he doesn't seem to mind it. You're supposed to hold it high up on the neck but I find that the collar keeps slipping down--maybe it loses some of it's effect that way, but it is still the only collar that keeps me from being pulled out of my shoes.


----------



## babysweet (Dec 11, 2008)

I've tested all of them (I work at a pet supply store, and my guys are the guinea pigs) and while we have some success with the no-pull harnesses on smaller breeds, I'm all for the prong collar.

We started to use the head halter with my Retriever when he was about 9 months old. He pulled me about ten feet down a gravel road while wearing it, and has required chiropractic adjustments ever since (darn squirrel...)

I finally consented to using a (admittedly horrible looking) prong collar, and it was like night and day. When I brought out the head halter and put it on him, his whole body posture would change... his ears and tail would go down, his shoulders would slump, and he would pull out of frustration. However, when he sees his prong collar, he couldn't be more excited - walkie time!!

My rott mix was raised on a prong collar from four months to six months, and transitioned to a check collar (properly used - they are certainly not something I recommend for anyone who is not extremely experienced due to the possibility for tracheal damage) and after two weeks to a flat collar. I can now walk her on a string if I need to - or no leash at all. She understands the boundary clearly.

My retriever we were never able to transition off the prong collar. He's what we refer to as a "meathead" dog. Brilliant in every aspect, but when he gets around people he's just so overly friendly and wants to smell and touch everything, nothing short of a nuclear explosion will get his attention. I only wish we would have taken the advice sooner and started him on it when the problem first arose, rather than putting it off.

We have a new cattle dog puppy coming in January, and we'll be training her the same way we trained our rott mix.


----------



## Ardy (Aug 28, 2008)

I went ahead and ordered a Sporn harness, so we'll see how it works when it comes. If it doesn't do the job, then I'll try the prong. Annie is out of control when she sees people and dogs, and I can't get her to pay attention, so I may have to go to the prong.


----------



## luvudogs (Aug 24, 2009)

I was on the web searching for new ideas to use with an adult dog that grabs the leash in his mouth and tugs . I have found a few things that I will try. I was glad to read that many people want to give up their prong collars for a kinder and more humane way to relate to their dogs. I don't want to come off like an expert dog trainer. I have learned 4 methods of dog training, which all use positive conditioning and reward training. I have also taken a week long seminar on the t touch by Linda Tellington Jones. Ataching the leash to the collar and bringing it behind the front leg, up accross the chest and through the collar on the opposite side is a quick, easy way to stop pulling and also bring the dog into balance- giving them more self confidence. Many dogs are fearfull or aggressive due to poor posture. The no pull harness, with the loop in the front ,when fitted properly, not only stops pulling without pain, but gets the dog in the habbit of paying attention you. It takes patience and time but most dogs are willing to learn if they understand what you want of them. To stop a dog from pulling first presure must be taken off the neck. Dogs have an inborn reflex action to pull against pressure applied to the neck at any cost. The leash is attached to the front of the harness which goes accross the chest taking the pressure off the neck. As you start to walk with your dog and he pulls ahead you merely stop and act like a statue. No pressure backwards is used - merely a dead stop. Since the leash is attched on the chest ,the tightness on the leash turns the dog slightly toward you , He will sooner or later look back at you to see what's up. At that monent say very nice in a calm low voice. He will either stop his movent foward or sometimes he will even sit down. Then praise or treat or both. Sometimes this take one step at a time with a difficult puller. The release to go foward needs to come immediately when the dog stops pulling. If you want your dog to walk at your knee, while he is stopped move your hands up the lead untill you are next to him. It really does not take that long before he is walking next to you on a loose leash, looking at you ,changing direction ,and sitting when you stop. Dogs do not need to feel pain to learn. AT the shelter that I am volunteering at presently I walk dogs on the sidewalk next to a busr 4 lane street. There are no second chances if the dog gets loose. If you feel more comfortable you can use the harness with a nylon martingale collar attached to another leash or double ended leash as a backup. Just make certain that the pressure is comming from the chest. Well, I hope that I have not stepped on anyones toes but I just had to comment. I have been taught the methods of leash corrections, but since I have learned the Open Paw Method of training dogs I simply can no longer bring myself to put any sort of pinching collar on a dog and walk them. After you have trained your dog to a level that you are comfortable with you can go to a flat collar instead of the harness. Happy walking !!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Have you taught them heel?

For sheer ease I have used the gentle harness before, the one with the loop in the front, works pretty well, but doesnt teach the dog not to pull when it's not on, like any training tool.


----------

